# apenas



## Carinebh

Hola todos,

tengo una duda sobre "apenas", yo ya sé las definiciones que hay, pero me gustaría saber si hay alguna regla para utilizarla en una frase de acuerdo con el sentido que quieres decir, como, por ejemplo ponerla antes o despúes del verbo, porque en las frases:

"yo apenas tengo 10 euros" y "yo tengo apenas 10 euros" el sentido cambia de acurdo con la posición de "apenas", ?verdad?

Como también en:

"apenas voy al cine" y "voy apenas al cine"

En suma, ?la regla existe o el sentido de "apenas" cambia de acuerdo con el contexto?

Gracias,
Carine


----------



## ordequin

Carinebh:

Yo, en los ejemplos que has puesto, entiendo que el significado es el mismo. No percibo ninguna diferencia. Sí se me ocurren otros ejemplos, en el que "apenas" aportaría un significado diferente. No sé si te servirán, ahí van:
"Apenas *no* llegó"= Casi *no*/ Apenas *no* llegó a graduarse. Casi ni se graduó. (Lo hizo, pero con mucha dificultad, por poco no lo consiguió).

"Llegó apenas"=Según, inmediatamente después/ Llegó apenas se hubieron marchado. Justo después de que se marcharon, llegó él.

Se me olvidaba. ¡Bienvenido/a al foro!, .


----------



## Carinebh

Hola Ordequin,

Gracias por la contestación. Yo pensaba que las frases del ejemplo tenían el mismo significado, pero después de pensar um poco más tuve la duda de que la frase:

"yo apenas tengo 10 euros" yo diría, por ejemplo, si yo quisiera comprar algo que cuesta 10 euros y cuando averiguo quanto de dinero tengo percibo que en mi bolsillo solo hay 9,50 euros y empiezo a buscar lo que falta en el bolso, en los otros bolsillos, en la cartera, etcétera... al final de 5 minutos consigo encontrar algunas monedas, y entonces digo: yo apenas tengo 10 euros com el significado que yo casi no tengo los 10 euros necesarios para comprar lo que quería.

Y la frase "yo tengo apenas 10 euros" yo diría, por ejemplo, si voy al cine con mis amigos y después ellos quieren comer algo yo diría: "yo tengo apenas 10 euros" o sea yo no tengo dinero suficiente para ir al cine y para comer, solo tengo los 10 euros.

?Cree usted que el sentido puede combiar?

Lo siento, pero mi ordenador no tiene algunos símbolos...rs...rs....rs.....

Gracias y hasta luego

Carinebh


----------



## indigoio

Carinebh said:


> "apenas voy al cine" y "voy apenas al cine"


Hola Carinebh
Aunque en la primera leída me significaron lo mismo, ahora que lo releo resulta que detecto interpretaciones diferentes:

_apenas voy al cine_: ya es tarde y justo voy saliendo hacia el cine
voy apenas al cine: no acostumbro ir al cine, voy muyyyyy de vez en cuando, *casi* ni voy al cine (como decía Ordequin)
Mmm, te soy sincera? no sé si exista una regla para este adverbio, habrá qué esperar otras opiniones.

Por cierto Ordequin, en tu primer ejemplo yo creo que te faltó un "no" porque ese _casi_ no podría sustituir al _apenas_, no?:
"Apenas llegó"= Casi(/ Apenas) llegó a graduarse. Significaría que estuvo a punto de graduarse pero no lo logró. (Los azules son míos)

Buena mañana! 
(Yo *apenas* voy despertando)


----------



## ordequin

indigoio said:


> Por cierto Ordequin, en tu primer ejemplo yo creo que te faltó un "no" porque ese _casi_ no podría sustituir al _apenas_, no?:
> "Apenas llegó"= Casi(/ Apenas) llegó a graduarse. Significaría que estuvo a punto de graduarse pero no lo logró. (Los azules son míos)


 
Gracias Índigo, por cierto, precioso pigmento. (Los pigmentos y los aglutinantes que los convierten en colores,...también son míos, ).
Apenas leí tu post, voy prestamente a corregir el mío, resaltando mi "gamba" en ultramar claro.
En cuanto al primer ejemplo...podría ser, no sé. No lo termino de ver claro, pero no digo que no pueda ser. Habrá que reflexionar un poco más.
¡Saludines!


----------



## indigoio

Perfecto, estimada Ordequin
Veo ahora todo más colorido 

Saludos azulados


----------



## mrbilal87

Hola,

¿Me podéis decir si está bien el uso de "apenas" en esta frase? Quiero decir que le cuesta entender los libros.

Incluso yo apenas entiendo estos libros.

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## theinquisitor

mrbilal87 said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Me podéis decir si está bien el uso de "apenas" en esta frase? Quiero decir que le cuesta entender los libros.
> 
> Incluso yo apenas entiendo estos libros.
> 
> ¡Gracias de antemano!



Hola mrbilal87,

Totalmente correcto, es un adverbio de cantidad, que debe ir modificando a un verbo, como en tu frase, así que... perfecto!


----------



## mrbilal87

Hola theinquisitor,

¡Muchas gracias por la confirmación!

¡Saludos!


----------



## espangalo

¡Hola contertulios!

No entiendo el uso de "apenas" en la siguiente (desde la canción "Momentos"):

    Ya ves que todo queda del ayer.
    Apenas los recuerdos, momentos que no vuelven otra vez.

¿Podrían explicarmelo?

Atentamente.


----------



## Jellby

"Apenas" suele indicar "poco" en varios sentidos:

Apenas entiendo de libros = entiendo de libros muy poco, casi nada.
Apenas quedan los recuerdos = únicamente quedan los recuerdos, con el matiz de que se considera poco.
Apenas puedo andar = casi no puedo andar, me cuesta mucho andar.
Apenas salí a la calle, empezó a llover = justo después (poco tiempo después) de salir a la calle, empezó a llover.


----------



## espangalo

Muchas gracias, Jellby.
Ha sido ud. muy amable.

Saludos.


----------



## katia italia

Hola chicos:
 En la siguiente frase "apenas" significa "para nada" o "un poco"?

Se recostò Biscuter en el asiento trasero de aquel coche tan de lujo que era un Jaguar y a esa virtud se debìa la sensaciòn de que el asfalto *apenas* oponìa resistencia.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## plazoleta

"casi no".


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Katia:

Lo que yo entiendo que quiere dar a entender el autor del texto, al usar "*apenas*" es el segundo: "un poco", "escasamente".

Saludos,


----------



## katia italia

Muchas gracias.Sois de verdad todos muy muy amables.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo también opino que es casi no, muy poco.


----------



## katia italia

Y en el caso de " Estaba viviendo una novela històrica y *apenas habìa salido de sòtanos, subterràneos*, [...]." significa que todavìa no habìa salido del todo de sòtanos, etc..?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Bronte

Hola:
que había salido de sótanos y subterráneos muy pocas veces, que la acción transcurre casi todo el tiempo en esos ambientes.
Saludos.


----------



## Dudu678

_Casi nunca había salido._


----------



## smarthodas

Hola

Pablo  :  Aunque el coche se destruyó, tu padre  salió intacto..
Manuel: ¿Qué? ¡Apenas creo! Estoy muy feliz.
 
 
Quiero saber si se usa así
 
Muchas gracias​


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Yo diría:

_*¿Qué? Apenas lo creo*_.
_*¿Qué? Apenas lo puedo creer*_.


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
No sé si esa forma existe como expresión en otros países, pero en España se diría: 
_¡Apenas puedo creerlo! 
¡Casi no puedo creerlo! 
¡Apenas doy crédito!_ 

Saludos, 
N


----------



## Rayines

Sí, o "¡No lo puedo creer!"


----------



## rotor

Hola
Pues a mi lo que no me suena bien es lo de intacto. Creo que se usa mas para cosas, lo más correcto para personas que no sufen daño en un accidente seria indemne. Mira la definición de ambas en el diccionario de la lengua española rae.es


----------



## Kangy

En realidad, los que no sufren daños salen *ilesos*.


----------



## aleCcowaN

"...tu padre resultó ileso." (el cadáver pudo haber salido intacto)

"¡Apenas creo!" es una frase que suena escéptica o irónica, y está algo lejos de lo que se exclamaría en esas circunstancias. Me quedo con "¡Casi no puedo creer (-lo, o ..tanta suerte)!"


----------



## chuyujingtai

Hola todos

No estoy segura del tiempo que se debe usar después de _apenas _en la siguiente oración.

Apenas comenzaba cuando oí un gran ruido.

¿Aquí se debe usar el tiempo préterito de indefinido _comencé_? Gracias.


----------



## .Jordi.

¿Y cómo te parece?: _apenas hube comenzado, cuando oí un gran ruido._


----------



## Kachita

Carolina y Luis se casaron muy jovenes.............cumplieron los 20 años.

Es una frase de DELE.
Las dos respuestas a pensar son : 
a. apenas
b. pronto

Si elijo la "apenas" no deberia usar "apenas habían cumplido los 20 años"?

Dado que el verbo es "cumplieron", yo utilizaría la"pronto".

Aunque la respuesta correcta es a.

A ver, ¿me lo podéis ecplicar?


----------



## Pinairun

No, está bien _cumplieron_ porque se trata de la 3ª acepción de "apenas" en el DRAE.


> *3. *conj. t. En cuanto, al punto que. _Apenas bajé a la calle, se puso a llover._


_Carolina y Luis se casaron muy jóvenes, apenas (en cuanto) cumplieron los 20 años._

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Lo de "pronto" cabría si se le antepusiera "tan"

_Carolina y Luis se casaron muy jóvenes, *tan* pronto cumplieron los 20 años._


----------



## Yuturna

También cabría "pronto" si el verbo estuviera en futuro

_Carolina y Luis se casaron muy jóvenes, pronto cumplirán los 20 años_ (de casados)


----------



## carolinayan

hola, 

querría saber cuál es la diferencia entre estas dos frases: el niño tiene casi tres años y el niño apenas tiene tres años, sobre todo en la frase posterior"el niño apenas tiene tres años, ", el niño ha llegado a tres años o no?

muchas gracias


----------



## flljob

Casi tiene tres años - Todavía no los cumple.
Apenas tiene tres años - Los acaba de cumplir.


----------



## carolinayan

muchas gracias por su contesta


saludos


----------



## flljob

carolinayan said:


> Muchas gracias por su contesta tu respuesta.
> saludos


----------



## carolinayan

entonces , muchas gracias por tu respuesta, y otra pregunta 
 cuando dicen que el niño apenas tiene 3 años,  quieren  enfatizar su corta edad, o aun es muy pequeño , es correcto? por ejemplo, el niño apenas tiene 3 años, ya sabe contar hasta mil, está bien esta frase?

gracias por leer.


----------



## flljob

Sí, se está enfatizando que, siendo tan chico, ya cuenta hasta mil.
Apenas tiene tres años y ya sabe contar hasta mil.

Saludos


----------



## carolinayan

gracias y muchos saludos


----------



## Elisatas

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​ 
Hola a todos!

En esta frase:

_"El carro había recorrido apenas un centenar de metros, cuando de pronto el caballo se desplomó y el carro quedó ladeado."_

¿"apenas" significa "solamente" o "casi no", "difícilmente"?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## osloborger

Elisatas:

El sentido de "apenas" en esa oración es "solamente" o "tan solo".
Saludos 
Ob


----------



## Elisatas

muchas gracias!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Apenas*, ya en Berceo, es un compuesto de a y penas. Su significado original es 'de manera penosa', 'malamente', 'con mucho esfuerzo', y de ahí su significado moderno en la frase que propones: 'escasamente', cuando precede a una cantidad.


----------



## Elisatas

Gracias XiaoRoel!


----------



## Karen_

Solamente, en el sentido de la oracion obviamente.


----------



## Carolina Torres

tan solo...


----------



## nigromante00

Hola, no comprendo exactamente el uso de "apenas" en el siguiente contexto. ¿Qué función tiene?
"No hay que usar mucho los teléfonos, ni siquiera conmigo”, nos dijo más de una vez durante la segunda mitad de su mandato, y nos convocaba para hablar
personalmente acerca de los asuntos más delicados. “¡Yo qué sé quién carajo me está escuchando! Apenas soy el presidente”, se quejaba (Pepe Mujica)

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

nigromante00 said:


> Hola, no comprendo exactamente el uso de "apenas" en el siguiente contexto. ¿Qué función tiene?
> "No hay que usar mucho los teléfonos, ni siquiera conmigo”, nos dijo más de una vez durante la segunda mitad de su mandato, y nos convocaba para hablar
> personalmente acerca de los asuntos más delicados. “¡Yo qué sé quién carajo me está escuchando! Apenas soy el presidente”, se quejaba (Pepe Mujica)
> 
> Gracias


Hola: Es lo que han contestado en las últimas respuestas: "Tan sólo", "solamente" (responde a la modestia habitual de Pepe Mujica).


----------



## nigromante00

gracias Rayines

Un saludo


----------

